
Vertcoin (VTC) is currently being 51% attacked - whichcoin
https://medium.com/@mwnesbitt/vertcoin-vtc-is-currently-being-51-attacked-53ab633c08a4
======
kenny_r
The animated gif embedded in the article is incredibly hard to follow, since
it has no controls to pause or go back to the previous frame. I wish the
author had just embedded it as a series of images.

